# Slovenian: stuffed chewing gum



## Riveritos

Hello, when I was a little girl I loved the chewing gums with a liquid stuffing
https://www.nostalgiccandy.com/ProductImages/gum/bubbaloo2.jpg.
In slovenian language, can I call it   Žvečilni gumi z nadevom?
I need to write it on a produc label.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Your suggestion (*žvečilni gumi z nadevom *= bubble gum with filling) makes perfect sense to me.

If you wish to be more specific, *žvečilni gumi s tekočo sredico* (= chewing gum with a liquid interior) may also work. At least one Slovenian site uses *polnjeni žvečilni gumiji *(polnjen = filled, stuffed).


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you so much!


----------



## pikabu

I also loved them. 
But of all of these Triglav's suggestions, I would prefer "polnjeni žvečilni gumiji". 
"z nadevom" reminds me of a stuffed piece of meat although I know it fits perfectly to the original (and stuffed also reminds me of a turkey from American movies) .

I suppose that "polnjen" sounds to me  the most neutral of all this  "stuffed-filled" adjectives.


----------



## Džandža

Being Slovenian, "polnjeni žvečilni gumiji" sounds most natural to me as well


----------



## Duya

Džandža said:


> Being Slovenian, "polnjeni žvečilni gumiji" sounds most natural to me as well



Not being Slovenian, I'm a tad confused: is it feminine "guma/gumi", masculine "gumi/gumiji", or both?


----------



## Džandža

It's masculine - (tisti) žvečilni gumi, in plural it's žvečilni gumiji.


----------



## Džandža

Oh yeah, in everyday speech you'll never hear "žvečilni gumi" (or very rarely). People mostly say "čigumi".


----------



## Duya

Džandža said:


> It's masculine - (tisti) žvečilni gumi, in plural it's žvečilni gumiji.



Ah I see. To my Serbian ears, "žvečilni gumi" sounded like plural of "žvečilna guma". Thanks for clarification.


----------

